# Aiming



## Kevlar551 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have been playing golf for a few years now, but I cannot get the hang of aiming my shots. I know that sounds stupid, but can sombody offer me some tips on the most efficent way to aim (especially with irons I HATE EM).


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

a tip i have read in magazines was to line two irons parallel to each other pointing down the target line and square the clubface and your feet to the clubs on the ground.your shoulders,chest,and hips should be parallel to the irons on the ground aswell.i use it alot aiming at flags at the range i have also used it on the course when there was no one behind me so i didn't slow players down just to get the sense of proper alighnment in a real world environment.I also seen it in a book by David Leadbetter called 100% golf that helped alot.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

its all practice. the whole iron thing can work but over time your swing will develop and your aiming wont be asmuch on the mechanics of your stance as much as it is where you look. i dont agree with the "your hips and shoulders are where your aiming" thing becaus my stance is alittle open and I hit the ball way better like that.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

watch your breathing as well - exhale slowly, don't pant as you'll "jerk" your body around with every movement.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd recommend getting a friend to stand behind you before each swing and check to see where your feet and shoulders are pointing.

When I did this, I actually found that my feet were pointing to the pin, and therefore the club was aiming to the right.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

Kevlar551 said:


> I have been playing golf for a few years now, but I cannot get the hang of aiming my shots. I know that sounds stupid, but can sombody offer me some tips on the most efficent way to aim (especially with irons I HATE EM).


To aim properly the first step in your pre-shot routine should be to get directly behind the ball and draw an imaginary line from your ball to your target. You'll see most pros do this on TV but seldom will you see amateurs taking this approach. This allows you to get a good sense of target and to visualize a positive ball flight. 

Then square the clubface to the target. A trick to do this just pick a spot such as a leaf or divot in front of the ball that's on the same imaginary target line you saw when you stood behind the ball. As you set up, just align the clubface perpendicular to that spot. Another way is to line up the label on the ball toward the target and then the clubface. 

I hope that helps


----------

